# Means tested for JSA -Over 24 and living with parents



## Dee101 (18 May 2010)

Hi guys

Posting this for a friend as we can't seem to find the answer we're looking for.

Basically, she is in her 30's and due to economic circumstances has had to move home with parents. She is due to be tested for Jobseekers allowance and is wondering what way she will be means tested.
Parents are both retired and have small private pensions (as far as I know)- will their income be taken into account and is her benefit likely to be cut depending on their earnings?.

Would appreciate anyone who can point me in the right direction. Any information i can find refers to people under 24 years.

Many thanks

Dee


----------



## Marietta (18 May 2010)

Because she is over 24 years of age, She wont be means tested on her parents income only on any savings and investments she has of her own.


----------



## Dee101 (18 May 2010)

That's great, thanks a mill for your help!


----------



## paperclip (20 May 2010)

so if you have savings, this will go against you? even if you've paid enough prsi?


----------



## Papercut (20 May 2010)

Hi paperclip – there are two different types of Jobseekers payments – Jobseeker’s _Allowance_ (means tested & cannot be transferred abroad) & Jobseeker’s _Benefit_ (based on your PRSI Contributions record which is not means tested & can be paid abroad for a limited period). There are certain other criteria necessary to meet in order to qualify for these payments. I mention the 'abroad' bit as I see you have posted a question about this in another thread.

  Have a look at the *Key Post* by *Welfarite* in the  Redundancy, Unemployment & Jobseekers' SW Entitlements Forum  to see what category you fall into.


----------



## paperclip (20 May 2010)

thanks papercut... should be fine so, i've been paying prsi for nearly 13 years.


----------

